# Fluval C-Nodes vs Seachem Matrix Bio Media



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

My brother just sent me his old Fluval C4 HOB Filter. I'm debating on buying the C-Nodes meant for the filter or the Seachem Matrix Bio Media. Are they basically the same?


----------

